# Should have joined the Swiss army



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Apparently they do bikepacking there :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

2 years ago i was offered a framebag like that for around $40, and i did not buy it.
A poor decision that i regret, now that i got my Pugsley. :madman:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's something similar, but much more expensive: Retrovelo - Frame Bag


----------



## nickgann (May 22, 2012)

Bastards! I am looking for a nice frame bag. But those seem a bit heavy feeling from the appearance


----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice alternative to disc brakes.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Made one for myself. Check it out here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/frame-bag-made-coroplast-781618.html#post9202893


----------



## buckeye24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice


----------

